

Microsoft mistakenly affirms that Windows 9 will be revealed next week - yuhong
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/09/microsoft-mistakenly-affirms-that-windows-9-will-be-revealed-next-week/

======
phren0logy
Am I the only one who'd really like to see Microsoft back on their game? Not
their evil-stranglehold-on-the-market game, but their technical game.There
hasn't been too much super exciting about Windows in a good while, and that
means that most of the news coming out of Redmond is inconsequential noise
like this.

~~~
kolev
No, you're not the only one. Regardless of anything, competition is good. We
all should be thankful as developers to what Microsoft has done for us.

